# How likely to get sponsored here?



## moshita (Apr 14, 2010)

How likely is it to find a job and get sponsored for someone that studied in Australia?

My bf is about to finish a Master of International Business in Australia and would want to work in Australia. The Master is only 1 yr long. He will be getting a work and holiday visa just to start applying for jobs. How likely is it he can get a good job that is willing ot sponsor him with that degree? He's currently doing an internship at an embassy but they wouldn't sponsor him. Will it be hard for him to find a job? What's the best way to go about looking for a job that will?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

moshita said:


> How likely is it to find a job and get sponsored for someone that studied in Australia?
> 
> My bf is about to finish a Master of International Business in Australia and would want to work in Australia. The Master is only 1 yr long. He will be getting a work and holiday visa just to start applying for jobs. How likely is it he can get a good job that is willing ot sponsor him with that degree? He's currently doing an internship at an embassy but they wouldn't sponsor him. Will it be hard for him to find a job? What's the best way to go about looking for a job that will?


I've seen it stated that some companies are hesitant about employing people with temporary residency and it'll be more so with someone with WHV restrictions of six months with an employer.

All he can do is use the 12 months he has available to seek work that offers potential for sponsorship and that may not necessarily be something that someone with a Masters aspires to as fully suiting his training but needs to be used as a stepping stone.

Whatever his prior experience and qualifications are, I'd be concentrating on marketing himself accordingly [ though also keeping open to anything ] and even looking to see if there are possibilities in areas that involve what his overseas past has been.

And put a CV out there with agencies and to employers that clearly indicates his goal of permanent employment/residency and the need to be sponsored after six months to allow that.


----------

